# Repticon Baltimore Oct 8 & 9



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

In Spring of 2010, Repticon brought it's show series north to the fourth largest metro area in the nation, the Baltimore/Washington D.C. Area with Repticon Baltimore! Hosted at the Timonium Fairgrounds just North of Baltimore, this exciting new show featured a great mix of vendors and exhibitors including local vendors as well Repticon regulars who were new to the Baltimore show scene. Check back soon for more details as this exciting new show moves forward in Fall of 2011 after a great second showing in May!


Show Hours:
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm
Admission:
One Day Admission:
Adults - $10.00
Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket
Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door)
Children - $5.00
Four and under FREE
Events & activities at the October 2011 Show
Check back for Additions!

Presentation Times
Plan your day around events happening at these times!
(See Event Descriptions Below)
Times subject to change
Saturday

11:00am - Arachnids! Live w/Exotic Kingdom
12:00pm - Croc Encounters Live Animal Encounters!

1:00pm - Live Bearded Dragons w/ Carolina Designer Dragons

2:00pm - Croc Encounters Live Animal Encounters!

3:00pm - Live Bearded Dragons w/ Carolina Designer Dragons

4:00pm - Arachnids! Live w/ Exotic Kingdom

Sunday

11:00am - Live Bearded Dragons w/ Carolina Designer Dragons

12:00pm - Croc Encounters Live Animal Encounters!

1:00pm - Live Bearded Dragons w/ Carolina Designer Dragons

2:00pm - Croc Encounters Live Animal Encounters!

3:00pm - Arachnids! w/ Exotic Kingdom

More Info @ Repticon Baltimore Main Page​


----------

